# Ford 3000 Drag Links



## charttn (Jun 30, 2015)

I am wanting to tighten up the steering on my manual steering 3000. The drag links are really wobbly. What I cannot seem to get a straight answer on from looking at the forsale pages is which ends do I need to order? The prices seems to be all over the map and they all have the same description. I am thinking I will need two each of the following:

Front Drag links
Rear Drag links

Does this seem right to those of you in the know?
thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello charttn,

See attached front axle and steering diagram. 

The rear drag link ends you are looking for are items #2 & #2A (P/N 957E3307B & P/N C5NN3N303B). They list the rubber cover/boot separately.

The front drag link ends you are looking for are items #5 & 5A (P/N 957E3290B & C5NN3N303A). Again, they list the rubber cover/boot separately.

The parts listed in your post have the proper P/N's, therefore you are good to go. They include the rubber covers/boots. IMO, YT is a good reliable source for tractor parts. But there are many other good sources.
____________________________________________________

See item #35 on the attached steering gear assembly. Oil level check plug. Fill the steering gearbox with gear oil through this port till it is full. If the box leaks, try a flowable grease like John Deere corn head grease. It will stay put where gear oil leaks.

If your steering wheel has play in it, you can adjust the sector lash by tightening the lash adjusters (Item #25 - both sides). 

If your sector lash is tight, then the steering wheel play is probably due to excessive wear of the thrust bearings. Does the steering wheel drop and rise when turned? A drop/rise of more than 1/16-3/32" indicates the thrust bearings are worn. Rebuild the box.


----------



## charttn (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks HarveyW,
I'll check out the sector lash adjusters next time I am with the tractor. Hopefully most of my slop is from the drag link ends. I am assuming that I just tighten the nuts on the #25 bolt to tighten them down. Funny you mentioned the steering wheel. I took the center cover off of it to loosen it and it looks like the previous owner had tried and failed to pull the steering wheel and did not even bother to put the nut back on.


----------

